# Sunbather



## tortania (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a pic I took last year of an unknown species of lizard at the local pet store. He was seriously enjoying the heat lamp and water dish. Sorry for the quality, it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG that is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I woulda snapped a pic with my cell, too!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my is he on his back? That is really funny looking! LOL


----------



## tortania (Mar 10, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Oh my is he on his back? That is really funny looking! LOL



Yep, he was on his back with his head stretched back. I thought how human he looks! I didn't think to look at the tag to see what kind he was...I was shocked to see him that way


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 10, 2008)

To cute, that is so funny, I definatly would have snap that pic with my phone to...He looks like he is sitting in a hot tub.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 10, 2008)

He is just too comfy! I bet you could win a prize for funny pics somewhere!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 10, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> I bet you could win a prize for funny pics somewhere!



I agree. I love the way he is up on his elbows stretched out and just chillin. And the quality of the pic is not bad for a cell phone. Thanks for sharing, that helped make my day.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like he is relaxing in a hot tub.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 10, 2008)

that is a funny pic!!!!!! are you sure it wasn't dead?l ol


----------



## tortania (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, LOL. You're not the first one to ask.


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2008)

ahahahaha great photo!


----------



## EriNichole (May 7, 2008)

TOO CUTE!!! All he needs now is a cool bottle of "SoBe" photoshopped in and VOILA Lizard heaven..... A pic truly is worth a THOUSAND words, or laughs. 
Great Pic!


----------



## Itort (May 7, 2008)

tortania said:


> jlyoncc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my is he on his back? That is really funny looking! LOL
> ...


I think it is a texas earless lizard.


----------

